

What happens when silicon can shrink no more?  - geuis
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20026851.700-what-happens-when-silicon-can-shrink-no-more.html

======
petercooper
The beat _always_ goes on :) There are so many avenues to skip down. Three
dimensional chips, a total rethink on what a microprocessor _is_ , die size
increases, moving into quantum computing...

We can be assured of one thing. The semiconductor industry is never going to
become boring.

